#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Επαναφορά BIOS

## Barracuda

Μετα απο μια αναβαθμιση που εκανα στο BIOS του υπολογιστη μου κατι δε μου αρεσει με την λειτουργια του.
Υπαρχει τροπος να επανελθει στις αρχικες ρυθμισεις του?
Πχ αν καταφερω και βρω την προηγουμενη εκδοση μπορω απλα να την εγκαταστησω πανω στην νεα?

----------


## sundance

Σιγουρα κάπου έχει reset.

Βέβαια αυτό θα επιστρέψει τις ρυθμίσεις στις εργοστασιακές και όχι στις ενδιάμεσες (αν έχεις κάνει κάποιες επιπλέον αλλαγές).

----------


## spiderman

Βγάλε τη μπαταρία από το motherboard με τη βοήθεια ενός κατσαβιδιού. Περίμενε 2-3 λεπτά και μετά ξαναβάλτηνα.

----------


## majakoulas

Αυτό μου κάνει κάτι σε πόλους αυτοκινήτου που έχει κολλήσει ο εγκέφαλος :Χαρούμενος: 
Αν απλά άλλαξες ρυθμίσεις στο BIOS έχει επιλογή default που στα επαναφέρει όλα στα αρχικά.
Άμα έκανες αναβάθμιση, θα πρέπει να βρεις την προηγούμενη κατάσταση και να την εγκαταστήσεις. Άμα έχεις τα CD από motherboard θα το βρεις εκεί, αλλιώς ψάξτο στο net με βάση το motherboards σου.

----------


## Theo

Barracuda τι μητρική έχεις ?
Και τι δεν σ' αρέσει ?

Rollback στο BIOS version είχαν και ίσως έχουν κάποιες μητρικές που χρησιμοποιούν "ψευτοπρόγραμμα" για το flash bios update.

Αλλά και αυτό είναι ψιλορίσκο.

spiderman αυτό που λες μόνο το password κάνει reset νομίζω. Το BIOS δεν αλλάζει έτσι.

Κάνε καλού κακού ένα backup και μετά πειραματίσου ακολουθώντας και πιθανές σχετικές οδηγίες στο σάιτ του κατασκευαστή της μητρικής σου.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν μητρικές με διπλό ΒΙOS ακριβώς για την επαναφορά στην πρωτύτερη κατάσταση. Είναι μια απ' αυτές η δικής σου;

----------


## Barracuda

Καταρχην ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.
Δεν εχω ιδεα τι μαρκα ειναι η μητρικη μου και δεν ξερω απο που  μπορω να το δω αυτο, στη διαχειριση συσκευων σιγουρα δεν την βλεπω. Αφορα laptop και ηρθανε τα παντα χωρις cd οδηγων. Εκανα αναβαθμιση και οχι ρυθμιση. Αυτο που αλλαξε και με ενοχλει ειναι η λειτουργια του ανεμιστηρα που εχει γινει πολυ θορυβωδης (διαβασα καπου οτι εχει συμβει και σε αλλους).
Τον αρχικο οδηγο μπορω να τον βρω αλλα δεν ξερω αν ετσι απλα μπορεις να τον εγκαταστασεις πανω στον καινουργιο.
Ειχα κανει και ενα αντιγραφο ασφαλειας του υπολογιστη τις πρωτες μερες λειτουργιας αλλα δεν ξερω αν επιστρεψω σε εκεινη την κατασταση θα αποκατασταθει και η αναβαθμιση τους bios.

----------


## majakoulas

Τι laptop Fujitsu Siemens???
Αν ναι μην τολμήσεις να γυρίσεις στο παλιό, θα κάψεις κάρτα γραφικών.
Είχαν μία σειρά πρόβλημα με BIOS, μεταξύ αυτών και το δικό μου, και είχαν ειδοποιήσει γαι αναβάθμιση. Από τότε όχι μόνο καινούργιο BIOS που δουλεύει συνέχεια ανεμιστήρα αλλά και μόνιμη βάση με ανεμιστηράκια.
Κοίτα σε forum με κομπιουτεράδες, εγω εκεί βρήκα λύση

----------


## Barracuda

Οχι, ενα sony vaio ειναι. Θα ριξω μια ματια σε αυτα τα forum αν και εχω ασχημες εμπειριες οποτε εχω πειραξει μονος μου υπολογιστες.
Για δουμε το μοντελο της  μητρικης καρτα βρηκα οτι υπαρχει αυτο το προγραμμα : http://www.gtopala.com/download/siw.exe.
Δεν θελει εγκατασταση.

----------


## Evan

το bios να το προσέχεις πολύ γιατί είναι το μόνο πράγμα μετά από πτώση που μπορεί να σου αχρηστέψει τον υπολογιστή

----------


## ppetros

Σε laptop δεν υπάρχει νομίζω η λύση του dual bios. Αρα η μπαίνεις σε φόρα της εταιρείας σου και ζητάς το παλιό bios και κάνεις downgrade. To 90% γίνεται κανονικά. Για αναλυτικές πληροφορίες google για πρόγραμμα π.χ. everest από Kavalys όπου θα πάρεις όχι μόνο από τι είναι φτιαγμένο κάθε μέροε του μηχανήματος σου αλλά έχει και links !!!! για κάθε drivers/bios που θες.

----------

